# Use rim with 700 X 23 or 700 X 35?



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

Does anyone know if all 700C wheels can accommodate 700 X 23 or 700 X 35 tires? 
If you've got a wheel that works well with a 700 X 23 tire, what's the biggest tire size you can choose?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Jayzonk said:


> Does anyone know if all 700C wheels can accommodate 700 X 23 or 700 X 35 tires?
> If you've got a wheel that works well with a 700 X 23 tire, what's the biggest tire size you can choose?


It kind of depends on the width of the rim. They can vary from 18mm to over 25mm. I do know that the head mechanic for Rivendell emailed me when I had a similar question. He said he was able to use 19.5 mm wide Mavic Open Pro rims with their Jack Brown Tires which are 33.3 mm wide. I suspect this is about the limit. For 35mm wide tires, you'd probably want 22-25mm wide rims. 
Unless you have a touring or cyclocross frame, a bigger issue might be whether fully inflated 30-35mm wide tires would rub against the seat stays or chain stays.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a cross frame, so fitting the tire in won't be a problem. I think I'm going to drop down to a 28 tube and tire because the rim _is_ are only about 15mm across, I think. I'll double check. Maybe that's too narrow for even 28?


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

I've got 19-20 mm rims, 100% nothing special, stock etc. and was able to accomodate 28mm tires/take them on a ride without any issues.

Edit: Sorry I didn't read the original post careful enough. I found this chart on sheldon brown's site
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html

the part about "Width Considerations"
It says you can use 35 mm tires, presuming you have an interior rim width of 17 mm


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Good call*



brblue said:


> I've got 19-20 mm rims, 100% nothing special, stock etc. and was able to accomodate 28mm tires/take them on a ride without any issues.
> 
> Edit: Sorry I didn't read the original post careful enough. I found this chart on sheldon brown's site
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html
> ...


I've never seen that table before. Figures Sheldon would have it.


----------



## rickhotrod (Apr 16, 2009)

Rim width is measured on the inside. Some replies on this thread appear to be the external measurement.

In general, you can go at least double the internal width. So a 14mm rim will allow at least a 28mm tyre maybe even 32mm.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

I checked Mavic's site. They recommend anything from 19 to 28mm. Maybe they are for clinchers only? How do I tell?


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

Jayzonk said:


> I checked Mavic's site. They recommend anything from 19 to 28mm. Maybe they are for clinchers only? How do I tell?


Your initial question was for tubulars?


----------

